

ShowHN: Beautiful hard disk visualization and duplicate finder for Windows - ajmorgan
http://clockworkengine.com
If anyone has the domain knowledge, I'd be interested to hear how you'd go about marketing a new Windows application.  We have a submission out to the Microsoft store, as well as submissions out to be reviewed by CNet, Appstorm, Softpedia and Tucows.  Any advice is appreciated.
======
duiker101
I am sorry to say that while prettier, I found it harder to read than the free
and open source WinDirStat (<http://windirstat.info>)

